# Windows Ordner viel zu groß! 60GB



## klimcologne (23. Februar 2017)

*Windows Ordner viel zu groß! 60GB*

hallo zusammen,
bin etwas frustriert. hab einiges ausprobiert. Datenträgerbereinigung etc. hatte das problem schonmal damals aber mit der löschung des windows old ordner behebbar. 
außerdem besteht eine Diskrepanz zwischen der messung des inhalts von "außen" und der messung von innen. siehe bilder
wäre super dankbar wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



grüße


----------



## aloha84 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Windows Ordner viel zu groß! 60GB*

Bei der Messung "von innen" sind mit 99,9%-iger Wahrscheinlichkeit  noch irgendwelche versteckten ordner und systemdatein ausgeblendet.


----------



## klimcologne (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Windows Ordner viel zu groß! 60GB*

genau gerade selbst entdeckt. meine dummheit. der ordner installer ist einfach mal 40gb groß. wahrscheinlich die windows updates. einfache löschung ? oder geht das iwie per system..


----------



## aloha84 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Windows Ordner viel zu groß! 60GB*

AUF KEINEN FALL einfach löschen!

Wenn dann über die "Datenträgerbereinigung --> Sytemdaten bereinigen" und da mal beim Punkt updates usw. nachsehen.


----------



## simpel1970 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Windows Ordner viel zu groß! 60GB*

Allgemein: Datentragerbereinigung Windows 10 Alte Daten richtig loschen  Deskmodder Wiki

Dort ist auch ein Hinweis auf den Patchcleaner: Patchcleaner - Dateien aus dem Ordner "Windows Installer" loschen | Deskmodder.de

Ist vielleicht genau das, was du suchst.



> _Der Vorteil vom PatchCleaner ist, dass man die Daten nicht unbedingt gleich löschen muss. Man kann die Dateien, die gelöscht werden sollen, ganz einfach an einen anderen Ort (andere Partition / Festplatte) erst einmal verschieben._


----------



## klimcologne (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Windows Ordner viel zu groß! 60GB*

leider auch schon versucht. der ordner wird irgendwie nicht angezeigt  ob als start mit systemadmin oder nicht..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Windows Ordner viel zu groß! 60GB*


```
DISM.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup

DISM.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /SPSuperseded

DISM.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup /ResetBase

Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth 

sfc /scannow
```

Einfach mal alles als admin ausfuehren, Kann nicht schaden. Mach ich einmal pro Woche.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Windows Ordner viel zu groß! 60GB*



klimcologne schrieb:


> leider auch schon versucht. der ordner wird irgendwie nicht angezeigt  ob als start mit systemadmin oder nicht..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Datenträgerbereinigung"/rechtsklick/als Administrator ausführen
Dann sollte es zumindest "Windowsupgrade Protokolldateien" oder so geben.


----------



## klimcologne (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Windows Ordner viel zu groß! 60GB*

also das mit der datenträgerbereinigung erkennt der iwie nicht. versuche jetzt einfach die dateien per patchcleaner zu "moven". habe die befürchtung dass das problem dennoch wieder aufkommen wird. irgendwie mysteriös dass die alten windows upates nicht gelöscht werden


----------



## DKK007 (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Windows Ordner viel zu groß! 60GB*

Es gibt Tools, die dir als Baum ganz genau anzeigen können, welcher Unterordner wie viel Platz braucht. TreeSize Free | heise Download

Geh auch mal mit dem CCleaner drüber.


----------



## taks (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Windows Ordner viel zu groß! 60GB*

Vllt. mal den Temp-Ordner leeren.


----------



## klimcologne (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Windows Ordner viel zu groß! 60GB*

Danke nochmal an alle. Habe es mit dem Patchcleaner einfach jetzt mal gemacht. hoffe mal das passt


----------

